# Long distance marriage, ttc #1, 14 dpo and kinda sorta going crazy



## mama2mybears

Hello all, I have been lurking here for the past three months and now that I am 14 dpo, with no af in sight, I have decided that it's time for me to reach out... I never anticipated how nervewracking the 2ww would be, and it just gets ramped up with every day that goes by... I wanted to wait until I was in the second trimester to announce to my friends but already I have told 2 friends and my sister that "I think I might be pregnant." This really needs to stop so here I am telling you... I think I might actually be pregnant.

A bit of my story; I work in a remote northern community and see my DH who is a student in the big city on average once a month (sometimes more often, recently we were apart for two whole months!) When I say northern we are talking sub-arctic. So when we decided to ttc #1, it was based on the assumption that because we see each other so seldom, it may take us at least several months to conceive.

Well. I flew in on the Thursday night, had a positive OPK on the Sunday, flew out on the Monday morning, and my temps went sky-high thereafter. You can check out my chart here:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cd916

On cd 23 (9 dpo) I started having serious af-type cramps and thought af was showing up early for sure (although it has never shown before cd 28 ever in my life). Then, at cd 26 (12 dpo) the cramps mysteriously vanished (which never happens; they get worse until af shows up). Also I have been having sore bbs consistently since ovulation, which is also weird since they usually only get sore for a few days post ovulation.

Long story short, I am freaking out over the possibility that we may have conceived on our first try... I wasn't really ready... I thought for sure it would take longer!!! DH is freaked, too. If I am pregnant, the baby would be due 4 months before he graduates!!! I seriously thought it would be months before we conceived and now I am wondering if we jumped the gun. We will absolutely be thrilled with a BFP but this is a lot all at once and I am overwhelmed!!! Of course if af shows up I will probably cry my eyes out with disappointment so who knows what my problem is... certainly not me!

Well that is all for now... thank you for reading this far!


----------



## mommytobe11

welcome!! 

your temps are still high, have you tested??!


----------



## mama2mybears

No I haven't! I kept reading that I should wait to prevent being disappointed by a BFN. I am "deployed" for the workweek and I promised DH I would test with him. I will see him on Thursday night. I actually don't have access to a drugstore up here. If af doesn't show up by Friday morning (18 dpo), we will test for sure. I am hoping my temps stay high!


----------



## mommytobe11

good luck!! even if you don't think it was perfect timing, everything happens for a reason!! :)


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## mama2mybears

Thank you for all the words of welcome! I think I am going to like it here :)


----------



## lousielou

:wave: Hi and welcome!


----------



## libbyam2003

Welcome! I am new too! I want to know how it turns out!!


----------



## mama2mybears

libbyam2003 said:


> Welcome! I am new too! I want to know how it turns out!!

Thanks libbyam! I am now 17 dpo, no period and high temps. I will test tomorrow! I never knew pregnancy symptoms were so similar to pms!!!


----------



## libbyam2003

mama2mybears said:


> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! I am new too! I want to know how it turns out!!
> 
> Thanks libbyam! I am now 17 dpo, no period and high temps. I will test tomorrow! I never knew pregnancy symptoms were so similar to pms!!!Click to expand...

aw, ur welcome! Oh exciting! Let us know what you find out!! I talked to DH last night and we're thinking TTC late summer and he's the one explaining to me how easy it'll be haha.


----------



## mommytobe11

Any update?? :)


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## mama2mybears

I got my BFP today!!! DH was thrilled! It was the most joyous day of my life!


----------



## libbyam2003

mama2mybears said:


> I got my BFP today!!! DH was thrilled! It was the most joyous day of my life!

Oh yay that is great new congrats!! What a fun and exciting time!!


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats!!!


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb and good luck!


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome x x x


----------



## Donna35

:hi: Hi and welcome to BnB xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/geddes.jpg


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

